
Ask HN: Do you have a personal website? - jonathancai11
If yes, please comment the URL :)<p>Second, does it matter to recruiters&#x2F;hiring managers?
(Speaking mostly for junior SWE and college students like me.)
======
psyklic
I highly recommend having one! Based on analytics, I know it has contributed
to me getting all of my best job offers, from a PhD position to industry gigs.
Interviewers have commented positively on the style (in my case "hackerish")
and brought up some of the projects.

Basically, it lets you control what people see when they Google search your
name -- and it can give you a professional non-Gmail email too.

Here is mine: [http://danwilhelm.com](http://danwilhelm.com) (Unfortunately, I
haven't updated it much since college!)

~~~
aosaigh
> Basically, it lets you control what people see when they Google search your
> name

I feel like this is such an overlooked reason for not only having a personal
site, but having a LinkedIn, Github, Twitter etc. (even if you don't use
them). If you work for yourself in any capacity it helps to try control your
search page results.

------
lmarcos
Yes. I just migrated my old website from GitHub pages+Jekyll to Netlify+Belbo.

[https://www.lessmarcos.com/](https://www.lessmarcos.com/)

~~~
animesh
Enjoyed your article on Parallel blogs. Interesting idea.

------
nicbou
[https://nicolasbouliane.com](https://nicolasbouliane.com)

I think it does matter early in your career, but later on LinkedIn and GitHub
suffice.

I recently rebuilt my website to be simpler, and more personal. I don't need
to look for work, so I don't need an online resume. I made room for the things
I do outside of work instead.

------
solution-finder
Yes I do: [https://akhan.me](https://akhan.me)

The purpose of the website for me is a combo of few objectives: 1\.
Write/publish on Azure/Dynamics 365/Power Platform etc., 2\. As my one pager
profile with links to other side projects, ..above two is already happening,
I’m going to work on below soon: 3\. To serve as a repository of notes (some
call it ‘digital garden’) where I publish excerpts of the best I read/watch
and reflections on them 4\. To host curations on the topics I’m interested in
and on which I’ve collected the useful ways, tips and strategies from various
books etc. Eg 1:1 meetings, Consultancy notes, Productivity tools etc

------
retrofeel
[https://clippingpathindia.com](https://clippingpathindia.com) In my view, it
did not matter at present in hire administrators or recruiters. Yes we've some
commercial purposes. We share several articles related to our services.
[https://clippingpathindia.com/blogs/tips](https://clippingpathindia.com/blogs/tips)
So we have a lot of content to receive from experts all year long!

------
SkyLinx
I have been blogging at [https://vitobotta.com](https://vitobotta.com) (hosted
on my own blogging platform
[https://www.dynablogger.com](https://www.dynablogger.com)) since 2010 about
web programming, DevOps and related topics.

I've had many recruiters reach out to me about jobs over the years who found
me via my blog. Much more than from LinkedIn I think. So yeah, a personal
website which is relevant to your skills and career can help.

------
yesenadam
[http://www.adamponting.com/](http://www.adamponting.com/)

I might show individual pages to people, but it covers diverse topics, (music,
maths, art, writing, quotes, movies etc) whatever interests me, so.. I'd need
a single-focus site/blog for a particular subject to use professionally. Or
just linking to that area of the site would work, I guess.

------
lukaszkups
Yes, here: [https://lukaszkups.net](https://lukaszkups.net) \- I take down
notes & practically everything I'm doing right now there.

And for the second question: I think the answer is YES, because recruiters can
see how passionate I am about the technology/industry I work on and what I do
in my spare time (side projects!)

------
el_dev_hell
> Ask HN: Do you have a personal website?

Sure do. It's a basic blog and my contact details.

> Second, does it matter to recruiters/hiring managers? (Speaking mostly for
> junior SWE and college students like me.)

It's not critical, but you should get your full name if possible
(BobbyRaySmith.com). I track direct hits when I'm job hunting and it's pretty
common to get hits from specific cities after an application.

------
eeegnu
Building my own right now. I detest web development, but wanted a place where
I can easily share things with many people with indefinite flexibility. I
don't care about it so much as a resume, but I do plan to create some kind of
resume 'about' page.

I think it's vital to anyone who wants to do web dev, otherwise I don't think
it matters so much for general software development.

------
fuzzygroup
[https://fuzzyblog.io/blog/](https://fuzzyblog.io/blog/) I don't know if it
matters to recruiters but it matters a ton to __me __. I find that a personal
web site gives a place for me to document what I know and that improves my
work.

------
toto444
Mine is here : [https://drdru.github.io/](https://drdru.github.io/)

I am not on the job market but if I was I would use it to show how I am able
to makes things simple, explain them to non technical people and focus on the
essential.

------
Jefro118
Currently working on: [https://emile-paffard-
wray.profiled.app/](https://emile-paffard-wray.profiled.app/). Made with my
very own [https://profiled.app](https://profiled.app)

~~~
jonathancai11
That's awesome! I shot you an email - I'm interested in how the project turned
out

------
fractionalhare
Yes: pseudorandom.com

As far as I can tell, it has not mattered for hiring managers or recruiters.
But I also don't really share it with them. It's not intended to be used for
promotion. I'm only planning to write one or two articles a year.

------
miguendes
Yes, started a couple of weeks ago.

I'm using hashnode but previously tried Hugo. I like hashnode better because
it has a bunch of nice features and I still own the content.

[https://miguendes.me](https://miguendes.me)

------
dyingkneepad
I have and last updated it in 2012. I have no idea if anybody ever saw it.

I interviewed many people and never once found someone's website on their CV.
I didn't try to find personal websites for them, but I did type their names on
ohloh.net and github.

------
brettkromkamp
Yes, [https://brettkromkamp.com/](https://brettkromkamp.com/). I’m not really
on the job market but I somehow feel that if I was, my site would have little
impact on getting hired.

------
jonathancai11
To give some explanation, for my next project, I am thinking about building a
quick/easy guide for others to build their own personal website.

But before I get there, I want to validate that this is something that would
be actually bring value.

~~~
extremelearning
Probably very relevant is the recent Ask HN thread relevant: _" Do you have a
personal blog?" _

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24404704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24404704)

where the people posting also comment on where they host it and why. ;)

~~~
jonathancai11
Ah awesome! Thanks

------
kusha
Yes — it definitely helped me get my foot in the door in a couple of places

[https://kusha.me](https://kusha.me)

Open source, hosted on GitHub pages

------
aljmyl
Mine is here: [https://xn--5ca.cc/](https://xn--5ca.cc/)

I guess recruiting or hiring managers couldn't care less about my site.

------
bhu1st
[http://bhupalsapkota.com.np/tech](http://bhupalsapkota.com.np/tech)

Mostly collection of my past project works.

------
marshallford
[https://marshallford.me](https://marshallford.me) \- Built with Hugo and
deployed with Terraform to GCP Cloud Run

------
pknerd
Http://adnansiddiqi.me

And [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Both,esp blog helped to get job and gigs.

------
aayushagg28
Yes, built on Wordpress -
[https://www.aayushaggarwal.com](https://www.aayushaggarwal.com)

Looking for suggestion to improve

------
bryan_cooper
Yes, built in webflow:
[https://www.bryancooper.dev/](https://www.bryancooper.dev/)

------
clay-dreidels
[http://www.sgmoore.com/](http://www.sgmoore.com/)

------
slmjkdbtl
hi mine is here, [https://enemyspy.xyz/](https://enemyspy.xyz/)

the games up there are almost all scratched projects and I don't know if the
links will work, but i still like the icons i drew for them so still haven't
took them off yet. try click the flower!

~~~
jonathancai11
I really dig it :) flower animation is a neat touch. What did you use to build
it btw?

~~~
slmjkdbtl
Thanks! Currently it's using mithril.js, but I am considering dropping it and
use plain html cuz the page is so simple

------
seanwilson
Mine is here: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) :)

------
HZ8V
yes I do.. I am currently building it!

here is a pre alpha, I just started so yeah its not very good

[https://fluffle.neocities.org/](https://fluffle.neocities.org/)

------
urlaunched
Mine is here: [https://urlaunched.com](https://urlaunched.com)

As for hiring manager, don't think it is too valuable. But it is not so
difficult to build the one on Wix, Squarespace, or Tilda. So, if you are
planning to have own blog and brand building it worth it.

